# Craftsman weedwacker ?



## MQM107 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a Sears trimmer P/N 358.791071. I am replacing the fuel lines and I know the small line goes from the filter in the tank to the carb and the larger line goes from the purge bulb back to the tank. But inside the tank besides the filter there is a small plastic nipple with a piece of the larger line still on it, is its purpose to only keep the line from pulling out of the tank? Also what is the torx size that holds the clutch drum adapter on.
TIA

Mike


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

is its purpose to only keep the line from pulling out of the tank? -YES

Also what is the torx size that holds the clutch drum adapter on. T-20


----------



## MQM107 (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks for the help. The thing with the nipple, kind of threw me a curve, since it really is a step down adapter, and I had expected the filter to be on the larger line. But diagrams here at this site set me straight. Again thanks for the help.


----------

